# How much?



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

How much would y'all pay for an unregistered boer doe? She is 100% full boer . Her mother is a paint and her dad is a traditional that can be registered


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you have any idea what they sell for in your area?


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Anywhere from 100-400 but at auction 0-190


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

At the auction near me they sell for anywhere from $50 to $200 depending on quality, appearance (thin/fat) and registration status. Most people on Craigslist sell them for at least $200 for bred unregistered does, less if they are open. Doelings typically sell for anywhere from $125-$250 depending on quality.

Basically the price is whatever you feel comfortable paying. I would look up as many ads in your area, compare quality, maybe even look at some of them and decide which ones you feel are the best cared for, healthiest, and the best quality.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Do you have any pictures? Is she yours that you want to sell or are you wanting to buy her?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

If they could register the buck then she can be registered as 50%.. But that would probably raise her price.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Well she may be for sale... Mom hasn't decided only for the right price she said lol and the people we bought him from finished their fir season here then moved back to Texas


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

To help further, we will need a pic.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

I currently don't have any pictures of her set up ... This is all I have right now


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

The last three are from December and the first two are from last week


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is kinda young yet to price, she will have to be 1 month old minimum for me to be able to place a price on her.

She is a cute little baby.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

And she is over a month she will be two months in two weeks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is that old? She somehow from the pics looks younger than that, hmm.

Maybe because of the angles? If you can get clearer and better pics, then it will help.
She is a cute girl.

how is her teat structure, bite and pigment?


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

She is almost completely black for the pigment , how do you check the bite?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Open the mouth, you don't want to see a gap way forward or way back.

Here is a good link with what a bite should look like but mini style LOL.
http://arbl.cvmbs.colostate.edu/hbooks/pathphys/digestion/pregastric/cowpage.html


----------

